# Soccer



## Wilmark (Jul 25, 2012)

Kids Soccer Training in Trinidad.

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/p874172859

* The main coach here is Terry Fenwick former English National Full Back, who was well know during the Maradonna Hand of God and Goal of the Century events of World Cup 1986.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2012)

Was that high(ish) level of vignetting intentional and done in post? it also looks (on my screen) as if the images are exposed fairly well, but have had their contrast increased (thus increasing apparent color saturation), and possibly overall darkened a bit. Unless it was just a fairly overcast day.

Questions aside, they look very well done, although I didn't look through them all.


----------



## Wilmark (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes I have added a bit of Vignetting in LR. And the images are a bit saturated, to appeal to the kids parents. There was some overcasting. Images taken with the wider angle lens show the grass too over-saturated - not sure why. I think i need to tone it down a bit. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah yes, if it's got more colors it's better  If it keeps your customers happy, go for it. Be careful with it though, you can go too far.


----------



## Wilmark (Jul 30, 2012)

Added a new Soccer Gallery of a small match game in Trinidad.

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/p929851709


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 30, 2012)

Excellent. Nice saturated punchy shots.

Trinidad & Tobago have a player with the surname Scotland, which is about as close as we get to the world cup!
Lovely work here.


----------



## Wilmark (Jul 31, 2012)

The coach is the picture (white guy in Red and black) is the famed England player Terry Fenwick who was involved in the Maradonna Hand of God & Goal of the century match in 1986 World Cup. Dwight Yorke is also from Trinidad. Thank for the comment.


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice!

I was lucky enough to score a field-level photo pass for the US Men's National Team vs. Scotland back in May. A truly amazing experience. Learned some cool things being right there, not least of those was that photographers are fair game for shots rocketing just off-goal. (See my second image...)

I was massively outgunned. 5D2 is NOT a sports camera. Also, everything was shot with a 70-200/2.8L IS II.


----------



## Wilmark (Jul 31, 2012)

dryanparker said:


> I was massively outgunned. 5D2 is NOT a sports camera. Also, everything was shot with a 70-200/2.8L IS II.



I used the same lens here with a 5DMkIII. I have been impressed with how the Mk3 performs for action. Look at the first 7 pics in the gallery - its one continuous sequence (or chosen from a sequence of more than 7). You get alot that is in focus as the subjects move toward me at F2.8. That lens with the Mk3 is a Great combo! My previous cam was the 7D and I think this feels better in terms of speed and keepers.


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually, my previous camera was the 7D as well, and I must say, 8fps was missed! Certainly, 5D2 images are great...just a bit more elusive in fast action!

I switched to nature and landscape, hence the gear change from sports, and this was the first time I really noticed the difference. Even so, I was pleasantly surprised with the results from the shoot.


----------

